# I have no idea what my guppy has..



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

He still sinks to the bottom and is breathing heavily. swimming back up seems to be very hard for him and he just lays there without doing anything. I put him in a separate cup with holes so he doesn't need to swim a long way to get some bubbles.. 

Im not sure If I just just put him in another tank (right now he's in a tank with shrimps and another fish)..because im afraid this could be a fungus.. 


here's the link to a video of him.. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHZQWkhd14w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

If you can gives us more information we might be able to help you better:
Tank Size?
How long has the tank been set up?
Filtered?
Heated?
Water Temp?
Tank mates; what kind & how many of each?
Brand of food(s), type, how much & how often fed?
Water change schedule?
How much water is changed?
When was the last water change & how much water was changed?
Brand of water conditioner?
Do you add anything other than water conditioner to the water; if so what?
Water test results for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates & Ph?
Treatments already given?
Describe current appearance & behavior of fish.


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

My guppy was previously in another tank (100 l) 
how long: 2 years or more. 
filtered: yes 
heated: yes 
water temp: 25 C
tank mates: guppies (10), neons (12), 2 gouramis, one bottom feeder.
food: vitakraft premium flakes, once a day.
every weekend: bottom gets cleaned, 30% of water and 1/3 of the filter.
last time: this sunday. but the guppy was already sick. 30% cleaned.
water conditioner and other products: JBL Biotopol, waterconditioner, JBL Denitrol aquarium starter
added anything: yes: after some test the nitrate en nitrite levels are too high so now I have to give them this (Dennerle aquarico BiActive) everyday (2x/day) (in the filter system)
water test: ammonia: I don't know, its not shown I use Tetra teststrips 6in1, the ph levels were good. like I said, nitrates and nitrites aren't good.
treatment: Well the onliest thing I could do was take the sick guppy out of the big tank and put him (slowly) in my other tank (water conditions are better, no nitrates or nitrites).
the behavior: he stays on the bottom, doesn't swim straight, heavy breathing, very hungry (although I gave him everyday enough flakes for one guppy- finished within the 5 min).

I guess the nitrates and nitrite level were just wayyy too high for him, but I don't understand, he's the onliest one that has this problem, all the fish don't seem to show any symptoms..


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

I will let him In my tank for a week or so, if he doesn't get better, I will have to separate him.. I don't really know what I should do else..


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

When you say your nitrites/nitrates are too high can you be more specific? I'm not familiar with what you're using to treat the water with. My suggestion is to do a 50% +/- water change to lower the ntirites/nitrates. I also suggest getting a liquid water test kit such as the API Master Test kit, much more accurate, you get 100's of test, they're less expensive over the long run than the strips & the kit has all the tests you will need. If the water quality is compromised, the guppy showing signs may just be more sensitive than the others. If your tank has been set up for 2 yrs then it should be fully cycled & you should NOT be seeing any nitrites unless you have done something to crash your cycle such as change out filter media, add too many fish, not use a water conditioner during a water change. Since moving the guppy into a different tank with clean water has he shown any improvement?


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

well I can't be more specific, I went to the pet store to make some tests, the guy just said that the nitrates and nitrites levels were too high and gave me this product then (Dennerle aquarico BiActive). He also said that I shouldn't do a water change or at least certainly not 50% and that I should not clean my cleaningsystem for at least one week.
Im not the onliest one whos maintaining this tank so I really don't know if my brother gave the fish too much food or put something in the water. I personally think that he gave them too much food.. annnnd I already said that he shouldn't have so much fish in his tank (over 120% capacity). But he doens't want to give them away.. 

anyway I hope this is wake up call for him otherwise other fish are going to get sick.
meanwhile the guppy is now 2 days in my tank and I have the feeling that he's doing better but he still can't swim very well. Hes more active, so I guess that's good. One of shrimps (the pregnant one) jumped in her little cage this morning, I don't know why.

this saturday, Im going to go back to the pet store and do another test. But the guy warned me: the product he gave me will change the nitrites/nitrates levels but very slowly so I have to be patient to see the result.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Unfortunately you are being given BAD advice. Is this a new tank? How long has it been set up? If it is a new tank then you & your brother are doing whats called a fish IN cycle & you are going to have problems if you don't test the water daily with a liquid test kit & do 50% +/- water changes when ammonia/nitrites are >.5 or nitrAtes are >20. There is a sticky on this forum with more detailed information or you can do an internet search about the nitrogen cycle of a fish tank. You might try fasting the Guppy for a few days if you haven't already, that could help with his swimming issue.


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Noh, we first checked everything (and waited at least at month) before any fish could live in the tank, everything was okay then but now something has changed. we don't really know what we did wrong.. anyway, I will give the guppies less food..


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

If the tank sat empty with no ammonia source of any kind then there was no BB when you added the fish. The fish produce ammonia which then kick started the cycling process. I still say you need to have your own liquid test kit but in the end the choice is your to make.


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

I decided to do a 30% water change today and me and my brother are going to buy this better testkit you talked about.
The guppy was doing better today But I still didn't took him from his little cage, He's still too weak.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Glad to hear you are looking into the test kit & doing the water changes. New tank set ups are a lot of work but once that's done your fish & you will be happy. Please don't hesitate to ask questions, many people find the cycling process daunting but its really quite simple in my opinion. As for your Guppy, is he eating? I think its good to continue keeping him in the smaller container until he has his strength back.


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

yes he's eating, he's really hungry. all the other guppies are much fatter compared to the sick one. He probably couldn't reach to the flakes when he was in the other tank..


----------

